

X to Close – The origins of the use of [x] in UI design - scapbi
https://medium.com/re-form/x-to-close-417936dfc0dc

======
pwg
Previous submission here, with 194 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171340)

